
African oligarchs built the same wealth plundering structures as colonialists [pdf] - Geekette
https://www.zammagazine.com/images/pdf/documents/African_Oligarchs.pdf
======
mannykannot
In many cases, did the oligarchs not simply take over the colonialists'
enterprises, often with the cooperation of the former colonialists, who
continued to make considerable profits themselves? One of the techniques of
colonialism was to put a local ethnic or social group in a position to profit
from colonialism, and so have a vested interest in perpetuating it. Such
groups were sometimes the seed of the post-colonial oligarchy, if they could
hold on to power.

